# ApS-Ethos Digitizing Software For Sale



## brandywine (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a brand new version of ApS-Ethos Digitizing Software. It is version 3. I thought I would bring digitizing in-house, but just don't have the time to deal with it.
The software is a little less than a month old. It is the Artisan version which is next to the highest level. Comes with USB dongle key, installation disc, and instructions for full digitizing and editing.
Paid $1195.00.
Will sell for $995.00 shipped. My loss your gain!
If interested please email me at: [email protected] or call 207-223-3918 7-4pm eastern.


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

We are looking to buy a later version of ethos if anyone has one?


----------

